
Why must we define both == and = in C#? - billpg
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6916884/why-must-we-define-both-and-in-c
======
gus_massa
The original title is "Why must we define both == and != in C#?". A filter in
the submission form filtered the "!" in "!=". Is it possible for a moderator
to fix this?

